# LMU Writing & Producing - Question!



## Tangofandango (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking into applying for screenwriting programs next year, and while it would be awesome to get experience in writing features, I primarily want to go into tv so LMU is coming is becoming my top choice lately.

Would love to hear from some current students in the TV Writing/Producing program - is it worth the cost of tuition/the 3 years? Have you been able to make connections and get jobs? Does it often accept students straight from undergrad or, like UCLS/USC, does it lean toward an older demographic?Do you enjoy it? Any opinions would be useful.  Thanks!


----------



## 4ms4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi!

I'm going into the 3rd year of the Writing & Producing for TV program at LMU. My class is the first crop accepted to the new program (started in 2010) and the faculty are great about taking our suggestions and recommendations to make the program better. The 2nd class accepted after us just finished their first year and many of our suggestions were implemented.

The program is fantastic, and I am a supporter of the program being 3 years. The first year you learn the Elements of TV writing and TV Production, as well as Film Studies courses that cover theory, genres, programming, writing/producing for the Internet and Reality TV. They also offer an Intermediate Feature Screenwriting course, so you can add a feature to your portfolio. (I took a screenwriting workshop over the summer to polish the feature I wrote. the majority of students in the class were in the Screenwriting MFA and I was extremely impressed with their scripts and critical analysis skills).  

The second year you write a comedy spec and drama spec in the fall and an original comedy pilot and original drama pilot in the spring. You also take working with actors which includes directing a 3 min short. Also Budgeting & Scheduling is in the spring which covers breaking down scripts and pre-production. 

In the third year you focus on your thesis, which can range from a sizzle for one of your original pilots, to a web series or in some cases a full pilot. There are also advanced producing courses and Business of Entertainment courses. 

To me the benefit of 3 years, is in the 1st year you learn the basics and get the big picture. Year 2 focuses on building your portfolio so you can narrow down what you want to do for your thesis, plus interning and producing student films (on weekends) for students in the Production MFA program. With 2 years under your belt, you can then make an even better thesis. Also, you get to know all the students in the program your first year, and the 2nd year you develop stronger bonds and start to find a core support group, which will benefit your third year thesis to have a great production team backing you. You get that time in 2 years to learn how people work, their style of writing/directing/producing, which will make it easier to crew your production.

The school has an internship program that runs through our external affairs office. The Summer after our first year, my class of 8 had internships at AMC, NBC Universal, Sony, Showtime, Writer's Asst. for a top network show,  Entertainment Tonight and more I can't remember. 

There are only a couple programs in the country that emphasize both writing and producing for TV in hopes to educate future showrunners. In all of the interviews I have had, this is a major benefit, from working at a network, studio, management company and writer's asst. position, employers gravitate towards candidates who can juggle creativity and commerce, showing they are diverse and can thrive in both writing environments and production.

As far as LMU looking for applicants that are just out of undergrad, versus those that spent some years off between, they want students with stories to tell, from diverse backgrounds. They view years off between undergrad and grad as a benefit to your storytelling, but if you have life experiences that have shaped your worldview in a unique way, do share in your application essays. The majority of LMU grads are in their mid 20's, and some closer to 30 or 30+. 


To conclude - when I applied to film schools, I didn't know about the WPTV program because it was new, but when I found out, it became my first choice - because I want to write and produce a show. I would like to work in film later on, so the fact that the program also teaches you feature screenwriting is perfect. Top reasons I love LMU include it being a smaller school and you get to know everyone and the professors, that the focus is on collaboration versus competition, as the production students all get to direct a film, try out different production roles and help each other on their productions. Students are pretty down-to-earth and it is nice to be on a hill overlooking LA (we are in westchester on hill above culver city)- nice to have a little distance from the fast-pace nature of hollywood.

Good luck with your grad school search and applications! Maybe we will see you at LMU


----------



## Tangofandango (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you tremendously for this thought-out reply, it was very helpful!

The more programs I look into, the more I really like the LMU writing & producing program for its diversity. As a new program, I worry a little, but I've seen a few very positive reviews floating around.

Couple technical questions if you're willing to help me out some more: how's the tuition, were you able to get any financial help? Were the internships paid? 

And again, thanks! Always helps to hear from current students, even if LMU had quickly been rising to the top of my list regardless... ;P


----------



## 4ms4 (Jul 3, 2012)

LMU has had great programs in Film & TV Production and Screenwriting for about 30 years and the school of film and television was established 9 years ago.

My class was the first class of WPTVers and we take the course evaluation process very seriously. Many of the suggestions and changes we have recommended have been implemented. The class that came after us has also done the same. So since you are looking into next year, you would be part of the 4th group coming in, I think you'll be good. 

You take 9 units a semester and they are about $1000 a unit. So $18,000 for the year for tuition. Financial aid estimates $13,000 a year for room & board. + I'm not sure of the  additional costs including transportation, books and supplies. 

In the last 2 years I have been fine with loans + working (part time for first year and a half, and then full-time). I was awarded scholarships and grants through the school that were a huge help too. I had a few unpaid internships while working as a Graduate Assistant on campus. There are quite a few  Grad. Asst. and TA positions for grads in the school of film and tv, as well as other departments, and they pay double min. wage, (you are only allowed to work 20 hours a week as a TA). Check the LMU website and search the graduate page for more information on applying to graduate assistantships. There are a lot of employment opportunities for students around campus as well.

Last note on LMU - the people. I just got back from a birthday gathering, maybe half were lmu grad students. We were at a house, all sitting around a fire pit, great conversation - the kind where the group gets going on something, and little conversations spark here and there, the whole group picks back up on something... Great stories, lots of laughs and lots of film talk. 

I have made some friends that I will probably have for life through LMU, that I can work with, create with, go on adventurous with (we played trampoline dodgeball recently = glorious), plan trips with,.. We all would love to be big time directors, writers, producers, showrunners... someday. -But as for right now, most of my friends are pretty content, they have figured out the hard part. They know they want to create and work in the entertainment industry, but they also understand that they have to WORK in this industry, and work hard. They are hungry to learn, and not in a rush, because the ride is pretty freakin fun.


----------

